
The Long Term Stock Exchange - avonmach
https://ltse.com/
======
lukejduncan
It's hard to find much information on the website about what exactly the LTSE
does. The website seems to imply that in addition to being an exchange it will
sell (give?) tools to listed companies.

Wikipedia gives some more details:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long-
Term_Stock_Exchange](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long-Term_Stock_Exchange)

> The new exchange imposes additonal rules on listed companies and their
> investors, besides the rules required by law and traditional exchanges.
> Because these additional rules are imposed by an exchange, they can be
> enforced by existing mechanisms at the U. S. Securities and Exchange
> Commission.

> In an earlier SEC filing, LTSE said that its corporate governance rules
> might include: increased voting rights for shareholders who hold company
> stock for long periods of time, restrictions on offering short-term
> incentives to executives, disclosure of impact of any stock buybacks, and
> requiring companies to have a board-level long-term product and strategy
> committee.

------
sajid
The tools look really good: [https://ltse.com/tools](https://ltse.com/tools)

------
pan_peter
They should outline the cost upfront including attorneys, filing, outside
auditing and other regulatory fees.

